
VeriDrone project: building quadcopters people can bet their lives on [video] - BmoreDaniel
http://ucsd-pl.github.io/veridrone/talk/2015/10/22/intro-cns-review.html#read-more
======
dguido
Yes! The world needs this kind of work. I would prefer my flight control
computers to be free of bugs, provably.

DARPA just concluded a program to do exactly this, and I wonder if Veridrone
was funded as part of their efforts:

[http://www.darpa.mil/program/high-assurance-cyber-
military-s...](http://www.darpa.mil/program/high-assurance-cyber-military-
systems)

A lot of the work that went into formally verifying various aspects of drone
and car software for HACMS was open sourced in DARPA's Open Catalog, found
here:

[http://opencatalog.darpa.mil/HACMS.html](http://opencatalog.darpa.mil/HACMS.html)

~~~
BmoreDaniel
I work on the VeriDrone project. We did not receive any funding from the HACMS
project, but we have begun working with some folks from the SMACCMPilot
project
([http://smaccmpilot.org/index.html](http://smaccmpilot.org/index.html)) that
was funded by HACMS. We hope to eventually integrate with their platform in
order to benefit from the guarantees they provide such as memory safety.

------
gojomo
Another step towards my dream of an Uber-for-'Skyhook'-style-personal-drone-
transport!

('Skyhook' was a cold-war era technology for lifting people up to planes
flying overhead, kind of a reverse-parachute, involving baloons & long tether-
lines:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulton_surface-to-
air_recovery...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulton_surface-to-
air_recovery_system) )

~~~
dangirsh
From the wiki:

"Fulton first used instrumented dummies as he prepared for a live pickup. He
next used a pig, as pigs have nervous systems close to humans. Lifted off the
ground, the pig began to spin as it flew through the air at 125 mph (200
km/h). It arrived on board uninjured but in a disoriented state. Once it
recovered, it attacked the crew."

Some pig.

